# Add hose reel to Ryobi pressure washer?



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

I found this picture on Google. I have this exact pressure washer, and a 50 feet pressure hose that is a huge pain to store away.

I know nothing about fittings and adapters. Anyone know how to set this up? Can I just buy an air hose reel, or does it have to be a pressure washer reel?


----------

